# Country Flag Issues



## horseUSA (Apr 24, 2006)

Please post any problems with the Country Flag Mod.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with the country flag.I've had to set it at User CP/Profile.However, I would like to ask You about the quote message in replay box in Quick Replay.I use Win98 and it is not available with the system.At my work place there is used Xp one and the possibility is accessed.

best regards


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 9, 2011)

Due to popular demand.....*COUNTRY FLAGS ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2011)

horseUSA said:


> Due to popular demand.....*COUNTRY FLAGS ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
and they look bloody great thanks Horse


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2011)

Very cool.

Just a question though, is it possible to set it up so that you can use more than one flag?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 9, 2011)

yea, give me a min and i will set it up


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 9, 2011)

give it a try should be option for dual citizenship country


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 9, 2011)

These are cool but I'm seeing some interesting things like Bill (Night Fighter Nut) home in Colorado with a Germany flag!?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 9, 2011)

Flag section is based on the user setting the option correctly. So permission to flame if they bear the wrong flag


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great looking flags mate!

Magic! Absolutely magic! TWO flags!


----------



## imalko (Mar 9, 2011)

I like it! Really nice touch and looking better then the old ones.
Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2011)

I totally agree! Great stuff, thanks ! I thought Jan would have had a Guinness flag ...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright very cool, thanks David!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I totally agree! Great stuff, thanks ! I thought Jan would have had a Guinness flag ...........


 
True that.

Great work David!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 9, 2011)

Yowee


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 9, 2011)

Ver' nice!


----------

